# Arthroscopy knee fat pad resection



## Amzie (Jun 21, 2013)

Hello,

I was hoping that I might get some help or suggestions on a procedure my physician performed.
He did a knee arthroscopy with meniscectomy and resection of the fat pad. He is wanting to charge for the 29881 (which is fine) and a 29875 for the pat pad resection in the patella region.
Is this correct? I am not really able to find anything stating that this is and or is not correct way to bill for this? Any suggestions and or references would be great!

Thanks in advance for everyones help!


----------



## nyyankees (Jun 24, 2013)

Amzie said:


> Hello,
> 
> I was hoping that I might get some help or suggestions on a procedure my physician performed.
> He did a knee arthroscopy with meniscectomy and resection of the fat pad. He is wanting to charge for the 29881 (which is fine) and a 29875 for the pat pad resection in the patella region.
> ...



Fat pad resection is unlisted 29999. I would expect the carrier to bundle it but you can try.


----------

